# Les imprimantes Canon...



## arthur74 (7 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir a toutes et à tous )

J'envisage de changer mon imprimante, et j'hesite entre les nouvelles Canon IP5000 ou IP6000D.

Est ce que quelqu'un connais une de ces deux imprimantes et peux me donner sont avis ?

Merci d'avance,

cordialement,


Christophe


----------



## arthur74 (9 Novembre 2004)

Donc, apparemment personne ne connait ou utilise ces imprimantes ...


----------



## golf (9 Novembre 2004)

Ou personne connaissant ces imprim. n'est encore passé par là ; faut pas être trop pressé parfois


----------



## jmh (14 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'envisage l'achat d'une imprimante.  
Je n'y connais rien, mais j'essaie d'apprendre en vous lisant. C'est très instructif.  
Merci aussi pour l'adresse du site osX compatible.   

J'ai compris qu'il y avait un problème de pilote pour mac os X avec les multifonctions canon et ça n'a pas l'air simple non plus avec les pilotes d'imprimantes "unifonction". C'est dommage parce qu'il semble que la canon pixma ip4000 soit une très bonne machine. Me voila donc partagé entre mon intérêt pour une imprimante qui semble plutôt sympa et la crainte d'avoir à affronter des problèmes d'installation insurmontables pour un néophyte comme moi. 

Aussi, j'apprécierais beaucoup l'avis de l'un ou l'une d'entre vous qui a l'expérience de cette imprimante, et surtout de son installation. Merci beaucoup !  

jmh


----------



## basthet (15 Novembre 2004)

bonjour , je souhaite changer d'imprimante ( epson 750 photo ) contre une derniere generation de canon pixma , mais je ne ssais pas arreter mon choix sur entre la 5000 , 6000d ou la 8500 ... impression papier et photo pour l'utilisation quotidienne ... quelques conseils ?


----------



## gratoune (23 Novembre 2004)

Si tu souhaite faire de la burautique et de l'impression photo en amateur je pense que la Pixma 3000 ou 4000 devrais te suffire, la différence entre les deux est une cartouche de noir en plus pour la photo.
Je posséde une pixma 3000 depuis 3j et je trouve quelle imprime de superbes photos pour un prix réduit 129¤


----------



## gratoune (23 Novembre 2004)

J'ai fais l'acquisition d'une Pixma 3000 il y a 3j le CD d'installation fourni est le même pour la 4000
Linstallation c'est faite en 5 min et le tout fontionne à merveille sur 10.3.6 et PM g4.
J'ai moi aussi hésité dans mon choix d'imprimante et la seule différence à par le prix entre 3000 et 4000 et une cartouche de noir spécifique pour la photo.


----------



## jmh (23 Novembre 2004)

Merci pour le conseil, gratoune !


----------



## JmLab (25 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous ...

Voilà, j'envisage de changer mon imprimante et je suis intéressé par la canon ip3000.
Toutefois, avant de me décider, je tiens à savoir si elle est bien reconnue par Mac OS 10.3.6 une fois branchée sur ma borne A.E.

D'après un commercial de chez Canon cela ne devrait pas poser de problème mais il m'avait déjà dit la meme chose pour une i560 et lorsque j'ai eu l'occasion de la tester elle n'a pu être reconnue meme avec les dernier pilotes récupérés sur le Net.

Merci pour la réponse d'une personne qui aurait eu l'occasion de tester cette compatibilité ...

PS : et que vaut la canon ip4000R (Wifi) ? (si quelqu'un l'a essayée ...)


----------



## guyone (29 Janvier 2005)

Salut à tous,

je viens de faire l'acquisition d'une canon Pixma ip4000. Je l'ai branché sur ma borne Airport express et elle a été tout de suite reconnue par le gestionnaire d'imprimantes (comme imprimante RendezVous). Bref tout est nickel pour le moment. le seul truc bizarre est que l'utilitaire est grisé (pas moyen de lancer un alignement des tetes ou de connaitre le niveau d'encre...). Il faut peut etre attendre la prochaine version du driver...

Les heureux possésseurs de Pixma ont-ils un utilitaire actif pour leur imprimante?


----------



## guyone (29 Janvier 2005)

Bon, j'ai la réponse à ma question... une petite recherche internet m'a fait le plus grand bien...

En fait l'utilitaire n'est actif que lorsque l'imprimante est connectée en direct sur le mac (et non via airport). Lorsqu'un nettoyage est necessaire ou qu'on veut connaitre le niveau d'encre, il faut la connecter sur le port USB et l'utilitaire est alors actif. Dommage.

J'ai testé, ça marche.

A+


----------



## calvin (29 Janvier 2005)

ayant bosse pour canon pour le lancement de la gamme pixma, je peux te renseigner

tout depend de tes besoins


techniquement, les ip 4000 et 6000 sont identiques
la difference c'est l'ecran lcd et le lecteur de cartes

pour la 5000, seuls ceux qui font du dessin industriel ou de la crea feront la difference (etudiants en graphisme type creapole etc...)


----------



## canardo (25 Février 2005)

donc tu conseillerais la 4000 pour une utilisation bureautique et photo en petites quantites (rien ne vaut un labo..) ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2005)

Consultez ce sujet http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3047167&postcount=4


----------



## yret (27 Février 2005)

Ce mois-ci (mars) est sorti aussi un comparatif des imprimantes multi-fonctions chez Que choisir, avec coût d'impression etc...

Les mieux notées étant les Canon MP750 et MP780 (plus chère)...


----------



## gwena (1 Mars 2005)

Salut!
voila, je voudrais acheter une imprimante, le problème c'est que je suis pas une bete dans ce domaine donc je me demandais pour une simple utilisation, texte principalement et parfois une image dans un doc word, si une canon ip1500 c'était bien
elle coute dans les 50¤ et les cartouches n'ont pas l'air trés cheres... et j'ai vu de bons commentaires dessus
alors?


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2005)

Mon espon stylus photo 830 a rendu l'âme, j'ai annulé l'impression depuis le mac, elle s'est bloquée au milieu de l'impression avec un bruit strident de courroie qui patine, je l'ai débranché, et depuis la mise sous tension est impossible, à mon avis l'alim est grillé, donc j'envisage l'achat d'une ptite CANON PIXMA mais laquelle.

Mon usage et mes principaux voir uniques critères :

- Impression sans marge.
- Faible coût des consommables.
- Tirages photos occasionnels de bonne qualité, équivalent à mon epson, soit qui donnent l'impression d'un véritable tirage papier en y regardant de pas trop trop près.

La 2000 semblerait suffisante, l'inconvénient étant l'unique cartouche couleur, pas économique même si on la trouve à seulement 4 euros.
La 3000 semble parfaite, cartouches couleurs séparés, mais une fonction d'impression sur CD que je trouve inutile pour ma part, de plus certains se plaignent de noirs pas très francs et d'un manque de contraste en mode photo poussé.
La 4000 est parfaite pour moi, mais c'est plus le même prix, même si ça reste abordable.

Alors vu mon usage, vous prendriez laquelle ?

Merci !


----------



## JPTK (13 Juin 2005)

Bon bah devant cette abondance de conseils, j'ai commandé la pixma 3000, on verra ce que ça donne.  :sleep:


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2005)

Bon et bien je suis tr&#232;s content de la CANON PIXMA IP 3000, elle est parfaite !  

Seul b&#233;mol, je pensais qu'elle &#233;tait hyper ultra supra &#233;conomique genre in&#233;puisable et puis bon il a bien fallu que je me fasse une raison, si le niveau d'encre baisse pas, c'est parce que le driver d&#233;conne   C'est toujours plein, &#231;a n'a pas boug&#233; ! 

J'ai la derni&#232;re version du driver, t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;e sur le site de canon, j'ai tent&#233; une r&#233;install mais rien de change...:hein: 

Une id&#233;e peut-&#234;tre ? Un cas similaire ?

Merci


----------



## islacoulxii (17 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Un cas similaire ?




moi! et vous?


----------



## yret (22 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bon et bien je suis très content de la CANON PIXMA IP 3000, elle est parfaite !
> 
> Seul bémol, je pensais qu'elle était hyper ultra supra économique genre inépuisable et puis bon il a bien fallu que je me fasse une raison, si le niveau d'encre baisse pas, c'est parce que le driver déconne   C'est toujours plein, ça n'a pas bougé !
> 
> ...



Désolé pas d'idée mais une interrogation: à combien te reviennes tes cartouches d'encre (génériques? par internet ?) et combien d'impressions tiennent-elles ?

As-tu contacté le SAV Canon ? je l'avais fait pour Lexmark (elle n'imprimait pas) et ils m'ont directement remplacé l'imprimante...


----------



## frolick10 (22 Octobre 2005)

La CANON MP500 vient de sortir, c'est une multifonction. Le magazine microhebdo num391le classe premier et insiste sur l'economie des encres.


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Octobre 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Ce mois-ci (mars) est sorti aussi un comparatif des imprimantes multi-fonctions chez Que choisir, avec coût d'impression etc...
> 
> Les mieux notées étant les Canon MP750 et MP780 (plus chère)...


C'est la mienne!  .... "ah que" je suis fier   :love:


----------



## yret (25 Octobre 2005)

frolick10 a dit:
			
		

> La CANON MP500 vient de sortir, c'est une multifonction. Le magazine microhebdo num391le classe premier et insiste sur l'economie des encres.



A étudier donc !


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Octobre 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> A &#233;tudier donc !


Pour les cartiouches ... j'ai achet&#233; des cartouches noir et blanc pour Canon MP750 &#224; 2 EUROS!! chez LDLC et elles fonctionnent tr&#232;s bien!


----------



## 406 (1 Novembre 2005)

par contre, je n'arrive pas à imprimer mes photos en noir et blanc. elles passent dominante rouge. j'ai loupé un épisode ?


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Novembre 2005)

406 a dit:
			
		

> par contre, je n'arrive pas à imprimer mes photos en noir et blanc. elles passent dominante rouge. j'ai loupé un épisode ?


Sur quelle imprimante?


----------



## 406 (2 Novembre 2005)

ip5200r....me suis apercu que ca venait de mon éclairage à la maison. dehors, c'est casi neutre :rose:  .par contre, je pense que je vais acheter une sonde de calibration et faire faire un profil couleur par un site pour mon imprimante.


----------



## yret (5 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les cartiouches ... j'ai acheté des cartouches noir et blanc pour Canon MP750 à 2 EUROS!! chez LDLC et elles fonctionnent très bien!



et la qualité / quantité (de feuilles imprimables avec une cartouche) ?


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Novembre 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> et la qualité / quantité (de feuilles imprimables avec une cartouche) ?


40ml comme les originales ...
Je suis presqu'au bout de la cartouche et il me semble que j'en ai imprimée autant qu'avec les cartouches originales


----------



## justaboutnath (12 Novembre 2005)

rien à voir avec la question mais bon 
j'aimerai savoir si les utilsateurs d'imprimantes canon ont réussi à installer les drivers sur tiger 
merci ?


----------



## 406 (12 Novembre 2005)

aucun soucis sous tiger


----------



## yret (12 Novembre 2005)

La Canon MP500 arrive encore une fois 1ère d'un nouveau comparatif de ce mois dans "UNIVERS MAC" (12 multi-fonctions comparées)...


----------



## corbo-billy (13 Novembre 2005)

Au mois d' août dernier, ai installé sous Tiger 10.4.2. une imprimante Cannon IP5000 sur un G5 Bi-Pro et aucun soucis depuis. Ca réagis de suite quand tu n' alimentes pas les bacs en papier ou si les cartouches se vident; elle te le dis par le pilote facile à installer car je sortais du monde Atari 1040!
J' ai testé la qualité d' impression sur du papier photo donné en test par le magasin et cela se révèle assez satisfaisant pour la qualité.
Pas de scanner pour l' instant mais pense aussi prendre un Cannon devant le sérieux de la marque.
Voilà _


----------



## kertruc (15 Novembre 2005)

Canon vient de renouveler sa gamme...
Il y a maintenant une puce qui empêche d'utiliser les cartouches générique...
Mais il parait que c'est plus économique... (je vois pas comment...).
Au Carrouf de chez moi y a des IP2000 à 79¤, je pense que je vais me laisser tenter avant qu'elles ne disparaissent...


----------



## 406 (15 Novembre 2005)

cartouche séparé. un peu plus économique que les anciennes d'après certains tests de site pc et controle du niveau réel et non estimation. on peut les remplir quand même et passer les messages de niveaux d'ancre, ca marche.


----------



## kertruc (16 Novembre 2005)

Mais on ne peux plus utiliser les cartouches génériques... (?)


----------



## 406 (16 Novembre 2005)

pour l'instant, j'en ai pas encore trouvé.


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Novembre 2005)

406 a dit:
			
		

> pour l'instant, j'en ai pas encore trouvé.


Je peux peut-être t'aider ... quelle imprimante as-tu? et qu'est-ce que tu entends par cartouches génériques?


----------



## 406 (17 Novembre 2005)

moi, c'est bon. je n'ai pas envie de me lancer dans les génériques pour l'instant. par contre, ce qu'il y a de bien sur cette 5200, c'est que tu peux sortir la tete d'impression en 5 secondes. les cartouches étant à part.
ps : 20 feuilles 10*15 photo pro canon à 10 euros avec 20 de plus gratuite chez surcouf


----------



## Miss Calie (4 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour Ã* tte le cie et Bonne annÃ©e 2006,
je cherche des avis d'utilisateurs d'une imprimante Canon MP 500 multifonction qui fait presque tt sauf le cafÃ©... les avis ds la presse sont tellement unanimement bon que je trouve Ã§a presque louche... ;o)))) la vraie question c'est  le bruit ? vraiment si terrible ou supportable aux vues de performances de la machine ? Merci par avance...   

PS : mon environnement is PwBook G4 15", 1,5Ghz sous Tiger 10.4.3


----------



## golf (4 Janvier 2006)

Excellent rapport qualité/prix avec un pilote récent et complet


----------



## Miss Calie (4 Janvier 2006)

Merci Golf pour cet avis trÃ¨s engageant...


----------



## benout (5 Janvier 2006)

Je viens d'en faire l'acquisition et pour l'instant rien à redire!! Tres bonne qualité d'impression, bonne fabrication, bonne offre logicielle. La double alimentation papier est tres pratique. Bref, seul point noir, las cartouches à puces qui interdisent l'utilisation de compatibles...à voir à l'usage.
Autrement surtout ne pas l'acheter au prix fnac ou grande distrib! (269 euros). On la trouve sur internet ou à montgallet pour moins de 200 euros!!

Ben

PS: pour le bruit, je la trouve personnelment silencieuse!! ça doit être très subjectif.


----------



## Miss Calie (5 Janvier 2006)

Merci Ben pour cet avis argumenté qui va m'aider à faire mon choix ds la forêt des offres du moment. Elle semble avoir tt pour plaire sauf peut-être le look un poil sinistre (noir c'est noirrrrrr...) et imposant mais bon je chipote...

Côté prix le moteur de recherche Pricerunner.fr tient aussi la route :up


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour.
Quelqun peut-il me donner ses impressions sur Canon IP4200. Je dois changer d'imprimante et je voudrais les avis des utilisateurs de cette machine.
Merci pour les éventuelles réponses.


----------



## Bigstef (11 Janvier 2006)

justaboutnath a dit:
			
		

> rien à voir avec la question mais bon
> j'aimerai savoir si les utilsateurs d'imprimantes canon ont réussi à installer les drivers sur tiger
> merci ?



bonjour, 

après 3 appels chez canon, toujours pas trouvé de solution pour faire reconnaitre le scan de la  Canon MP150

l'imprimante est ok

mais pas le driver de scan..... (malgré l'envois d'un install par Canon support)

rien à faire, je ne comprend pas .... toujours le même message "le driver est occupé "(dans transfer d'image).....
- activation de twain : pas mieux

alors que sous panther : tout marche..... donc , ça commence à devenir pénible à force....
(malgré la maj 10.4.4 de Tiger....

si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneur....

@+Stef


----------



## Mac à Rosny (19 Janvier 2006)

Mon imprimante Epson SC 900 fonctionne impreccablement... sauf que cette "triple buse", bave malgré les nombreux nettoyages, que j'ai tentés (seringue, etc).
Bref, à la benne !!

Il faut que je la remplace. Je suis tenté par une imprimante Canon, Pixma IP 4000 ou IP 5200, mais je n'ai pas besoin d'une imprimante photo.
Je veux surtout faire de la bureautique. Est-ce un bon choix ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Aragorn (19 Janvier 2006)

Mac à Rosny a dit:
			
		

> Mon imprimante Epson SC 900 fonctionne impreccablement... sauf que cette "triple buse", bave malgré les nombreux nettoyages, que j'ai tentés (seringue, etc).
> Bref, à la benne !!
> 
> Il faut que je la remplace. Je suis tenté par une imprimante Canon, Pixma IP 4000 ou IP 5200, mais je n'ai pas besoin d'une imprimante photo.
> ...



J'ai troqué mon Epson R300 qui me coûtait une fortune contre la petite Pixma 1600 qui fonctionne à merveille.
Pour de la bureautique c'est bien. Tu as deux cartouches : une noire et une trois couleurs. Tu peux, dans le menu de config, sélectionner la cartouche que tu veux utiliser.
Le changement des deux cartouches te reviendra à environ 45 ¤ (contre 96 ¤ sur l'epson).
Son seul défaut, c'est de ne pas avoir un "bac" pour réceptionner les feuilles imprimées.

:king:


----------



## Mac à Rosny (19 Janvier 2006)

Oops ! Je voulais dire IP 4200 et 5200 !


----------



## Mac à Rosny (20 Janvier 2006)

Finalement quelle fonctionnalité  justifierait le choix de la Canon  IP 5200, au lieu de la 4200 moins chère ?
Je n'ai pas trouvé.

Je vais commander aujourd'hui.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (20 Janvier 2006)

Bon.
Bon prince, je réponds à ma question précédente à la suite de recherches: la IP5200 est plus rapide pour un surcoût de 50 euros.

En échange quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner un avis concernant la HP Photosmart 8250, qui est aussi un choix possible.

D'avance merci.

PS:
Comme quoi on peut assurer un topic tout seul, comme un grand.


----------



## pierre22 (20 Janvier 2006)

arthur74 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir a toutes et à tous )
> 
> J'envisage de changer mon imprimante, et j'hesite entre les nouvelles Canon IP5000 ou IP6000D.
> 
> ...




Je ne connais pas particulièrement ces 2 modèles, mais Epson est beaucoup plus sérieux en matière de gestion des couleur, par exemple tu peux telecharger gratuit les profils ICC de chaque papier Epson, ma modeste Sp photo 915 A4 en bénéficie, alors qu'il n'y à qu'un profil par défaut pour Canon, en tout cas pour ma S 9000 photo A3.
Cordialement


----------



## toms (14 Mars 2006)

Mac à Rosny a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> Bon prince, je réponds à ma question précédente à la suite de recherches: la IP5200 est plus rapide pour un surcoût de 50 euros.
> 
> En échange quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner un avis concernant la HP Photosmart 8250, qui est aussi un choix possible.
> ...




D'aprés le dossier "imprimantes et scanners 2006" de la fnac que j'ai sous les yeux..ce n'est pas la seule différence..
La 5200 imprimerait sur CD...pas là 4200..

Mais effectivement la 5200 serait bien plus tournée vers le texte avec une vitesse accrue et un meilleure rendue de ce coté là..mais elle y perd en homogénéité..et fait bien moins bien dans le domaine de la résolution et dans celui des coûts,que ce soit en mode texte ou  photo..
La 5200 a 4 cartouches.la 4200 une de plus...

Donc pour une imprimante trés à l'aise partout,abordable(même si la différence s'est un peu estompée entre les 2 modèles),et bien homogène.
Préférez la 4200..quitte à perdre un peu de vitesse..et l'impresion sur cd..

Attention,c'est pas moi qui le dit..c'est ce qui ressort du labo fnac...
Maintenant pour acheter,mieux vaut aller voir ailleurs,comme ça a déjà été dit...

voilou  ;-)

Edit!!!!: Bon apparement la fnac s'est plantée ds son dossier papier..la 4200 imprime bien sur CD/DVD aussi...
Pffff..... sorry!


----------



## antibo (5 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai une IP5200R et la qualit&#233; est au rendez-vous, mais h&#233;las un point vient noircir le tableau : le sans marge.

Sous mac (iMac G5 + tiger) impossible de faire du A4 sans marge sans utiliser l'horrible logiciel canon EasyPrint qui ne permet d'imprimer que des jpeg rvb...
Dans les r&#233;glages du pilote j'ai bien acc&#232;s &#224; "impression sans bordure" mais le curseur est gris&#233; quel que soit les r&#233;glages utilis&#233;s.

Pour comparer je viens d'installer l'imprimante sur un pc winXP pro et l&#224;, surprise : impression sans marge en A4 possible sans probleme avec une tripot&#233;e de r&#233;glages et configurations que je n'ai pas sous mac...

Avez-vous la m&#234;me chose chez vous ?

* Edit : *Bon il suffisait de poser la question pour refaire 2 ou 3 tests et trouver la r&#233;ponse...
Il faut d&#233;finir avant l'impression les r&#233;glages de mise en page et choisi A4 (sans bordure) et ensuite les option de marge sont accessibles 
Cette imprimante est donc tout simplement excellente


----------



## scoodyflo (16 Juillet 2006)

guyone a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> je viens de faire l'acquisition d'une canon Pixma ip4000. Je l'ai branché sur ma borne Airport express et elle a été tout de suite reconnue par le gestionnaire d'imprimantes (comme imprimante RendezVous). Bref tout est nickel pour le moment. le seul truc bizarre est que l'utilitaire est grisé (pas moyen de lancer un alignement des tetes ou de connaitre le niveau d'encre...). Il faut peut etre attendre la prochaine version du driver...
> 
> Les heureux possésseurs de Pixma ont-ils un utilitaire actif pour leur imprimante?



Bonjour a tous  ...

en effet c'est une bonne remarque, possèdant un HP Cxi 990, et 1 canon ip 5200 et une imprimante LPB 1120 laser (utilisable sous mac depuis l'arrivee des drivers canon officieux) j'ai pu remarquer le meme probleme. 

L'utilitaire n'est visiblement pas disponible lorsque l'imprimante se trouve sur borne wifi ? 

Il doit y avoir une raison logique a cela. Peut être pour eviter des erreurs d'impressions lorsque l'imprimante est occupé? Quoique sur l' HP Cxi il semble que depuis le nouveau driver UB , la memoire interne de l'imprimante laisse une bien meilleur gestion de l'occupation de l'imprimante ... 

J'utilise de façon intensitive IP 5200 (en partage Pc et Mac ) avec 3 autres imprimantes, ces une excellente imprimante (silence (mode silence), jamais de nettoyage de cartouche, intelligente ) le point negatif est l'occupation processeur  lors des impressions de mes hotes pc ou mac ... si plus de papier, mon G4 affiche du 100 %  , si seulement la gestion des taches pouvait permettre un arrêt de la liste d'attente au bout d'un certain temps ... Cela eviterait de retrouver sa machine bouillante !!!!


----------



## 30STBRETH (22 Juillet 2006)

j'aimerais trouver en Français une analyse critique sur la canon IPF 5000 avez vous vu quelque chose sur le web ou dans la presse?


----------

